
Everyone 'severely underestimates the impact of AI'- Why NVDA could hit $250 - ronwen
http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/nvidia-stock-price-artificial-intellegence-everyone-severely-underestimates-the-impact-evercore-price-target-2017-9-1002375122
======
intrasight
I don't think they have a monopoly on smart people, but they do have a head
start and the advantage of economies of scale.

